# WANTED - R33/R34 GTR Aftermarket Downpipe



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Looks like my current one (make unknown) has split all the way round on of the 75mm Pipes and needs sorted but might be too complex to repair (due to location of break) so might be time to change to a decent aftermarket one (Midori, HKS, Blitz, etc) is someone has or knows or where there is on for sale???

Thansk guys!

Wuz


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the cheapest (and its well made) is BLITZ

buy that one  its something silly like 29,000 yen


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback Matty, appreciated.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

i have a trust one in good nick off my gtr im breaking


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> i have a trust one in good nick off my gtr im breaking


Pics and price please? any damage or dents on it?


----------

